# Fanfic Idea. What do  you think?



## Shouden (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, I am currently working on the second episode to Cityscape, but I have been in a Ghost in the Shell mood recently, and figured that I will end up trying my hand at writing a GITS fan fiction.

The Story will be called "Ghost in the Shell: Wolf Intelligence"

The Premise: The year is 2031. A charity organization was created to provide robotic limps and organs to animals, but an odd virus begins to cause some of the cyborg creatures to go on the rampage. In desperation to clear his name, the owner of the Animal Cybortronics Society is seeking the personal help of his old friend, Major Motoko Kusanagi. But Section 9 might just have it's hands full trying to real in this mysterious killer.

Elonay Naritora is the founder and operator of the A.C.S. Elonay is a wolf that is the result of an experiment by a professor that died a long time ago. He has a cybortronic brain that allows him to communicate with the humans and has also given him an higher intelligence.


----------

